# Anyone ever made chili pesto?



## Okker (Feb 6, 2014)

We visited Rome last October and found the best pizza place...on the LAST day!. In fairness, it was just as well-otherwise we would have been there every day.
The recipe for the pizza dough was on the wall and they used beer, which I keep promising to try. But the star ingredient on the pizza was green chilli pesto.
 So I've planned a pizza extravaganza next week and I was just wondering if anyone has ever made this pesto?. Any tips for a pesto novice??. 
PS..I must be the only person in the world who doesn't own a mixer so the pesto will be made with the good old pestle & mortar.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2014)

When I hear the word chili, I think of something that registers 10,000 or higher on the Scoville scale. I've made some fiery salsa that had the same consistency as pesto, but no actual pesto. Chimichurri reminds me of pesto.


----------



## Okker (Feb 6, 2014)

It was pretty hot!. The lady couldn't speak a word of English though so there was no foodie stalking to be done that day-lucky her!. I love salsa but I've never tried chimichurri (had to look that up-you learn something new every day).


----------



## Oldvine (Feb 6, 2014)

Paesano's in Sacramento, California serves a habanero pesto that is nice, but I don't have the recipe.   Paesanos' is green in color and not referred to as "chili pesto".  It's listed as habanero pesto.   If what you are looking for is green, maybe using habanero instead of chili in your search will get results.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 6, 2014)

Okker said:


> But the star ingredient on the pizza was green chilli pesto.
> ...
> I love salsa but ...



Have you considered a tomatillo and chile based chili verde?


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 6, 2014)

There are many chili's in Italy. I guess you just pick one you feel you can tolerate. I wouldn't go too hot unless you like it that way. You wouldn't want to make your pizza too hot to eat...good luck


----------



## Okker (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you for your suggestions!. Oldvine, I looked up habanero pesto and it sounds just right. I'll try it next week and let you know how it goes


----------



## menumaker (Feb 7, 2014)

You may also want to try walnut and cayenne pepper pesto. It is 'nuttier' than pine kernel pesto ( also a lot cheaper ) and the cayenne pepper will give you the heat you want without risk as you have more control with it.


----------



## Okker (Feb 7, 2014)

Ooh, that sounds nice too!. It's pretty hard to even find pine kernels here so the walnuts would be a good substitute.


----------



## Damien (Feb 9, 2014)

The gracious gourmet makes a hatch chile pesto that's pretty good.. perhaps pick up a bottle and try to recreate it.. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

